# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Heya ladies and gents!

## Kordez

I'm Scott, 
Living in Slacks Creek, Logan, QLD (which was Kingston up until about a month ago) in a highset, 35 year old, single garage, floorboarded, 1 bathroom and additional toilet downstairs; 4 bedroom home. Downstairs is built in, not legal height for habitable rooms. 
Challenges (in order of importance =) that lay ahead are:
Painting (Currently being completed)
Gutters (Currently being completed)
Roofing repairs (Tile) (Getting quotes)
Kitchen
Bathroom
Upstairs floor boards revamped
Additional master bedroom/walkrobe/bathroom added on downstairs
Downstairs rebuiltin and designed for double garage, gym and entertainment area.
Fencing front and back yards.
Front and back deck installation/expansion. 
With your shared wisdom and hands on experience I'm sure it'll be a breeze!  :2thumbsup:  
I'd say I've got minimal knowledge of reno's at the moment, as my last place only required cosmetic updates and garden cleanups. I hope to do most of the work myself, as that feeling you get while admiring your work with a Jim Beam in hand is priceless. 
Hope to hear from your wealth of knowledge sometime in the near future! =P

----------


## Bullfright

Welcome Scott, good luck with your "To do" list.

----------

